# Full Tank shots of my new 90 gal



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Who can find/ID the one south american cichild in there...?
I'm going for the Saltwater look... I dunno what else to put in there to make it look more like a marine tank... Any suggestions? I was thinking about getting some of those fake corals.. do they look real in a tank or cheesy? I'm a poor college student and I just got the tank about a month ago so its pretty new... comments welcome


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

that looks very very good! Nice work, It's beautiful!


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

oh the background is messed up as well.. havent finished putting it up yet. Its all black tho


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

get one of those fake rubber aneomies :laugh:


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

imho don't put no fake stuff in there, especially fake corals and anemone. It looks good as is


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice setup!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That set up looks sexy....









Good choice of fish as well, nice one


----------

